# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Fructacid

## annet

Heeft iemand ervaring met het produkt Fructacid+ van Afslankingscentrum Befosan? Ze adverteren met een drankje dat je 2x per dag in moet nemen en garanderen gewichtsverlies zonder dat je daarbij verder dieet hoeft te houden. 
:-/

----------


## Gast

:Big Grin:  En jij gelooft dat? ??? Nu, ikke niet dus. :-X

----------


## annet

Nou, niet echt dus, vandaar de vraag op dit forum. Ik heb op internet al gezocht naar positieve beoordelingen, maar kon niets bemoedigends vinden. Het zou wel een prettige manier zijn om wat kilo's kwijt te raken, maar het is inderdaad te mooi om waar te zijn, dus begin ik er maar niet aan om daaraan mijn geld uit te geven.

----------


## Gast

Nu Annet, je hebt groot gelijk om daar je geld niet aan uit te geven. Geloof me, gewoon ietsje minder van alles eten of snoepen. En sinds 2 maanden gebruik ik geen suiker meer maar zoetjes in de koffie en thee en ik drink water ipv. van die zoete drankjes zoals bv. die yougurtdrankjes. Ik ben er nu 2 kilo mee kwijt geraakt. En in mijn geval dan, hoef ook niet meer. 
Succes ermee Annet.  :Wink:  groetjes

----------


## paul castillo

http://www.tros.nl/opgelicht/opgepast_8.html

Befosan is dat bedrijf dat Fructacid verkoopt!

----------


## Gast

:Big Grin:  Paul bedankt voor de tip van die website. Ik heb net ff gekeken en inderdaad, wat een oplichterij. Ik hoop dat die anderen het ook zullen lezen. 
Dus mensen, trap hier in ieder geval NIET in en ook niet waar onze bekende nederlanders zo snel van afvallen, want voor je het weet heb je een permanent beschadigd hart. Als je wil afvallen doe het dan met de juiste mensen, zoals je arts of dieetiste. Maar NOOIT op eigen houtje.

Nu beste mensen, succes ermee. Groetjes Lisa.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast

Ja, het zou verboden moeten worden.

----------


## noname

staat er op die site dat fructacid+ niet werkt? laat me niet lachen ik ben daardoor ongeveer 25 kilo kwijt. Dus mensen denk even na dit soort producten mogen alleen verkocht worden als ze ook werkelijk werken het werkt wel geloof me. ( ik ben er nog steeds bezig en moet nog ongeveer 5 kilo afvallen en dan ben ik er mee klaar ) 
P.S.: sinds januari bezig met fructacid+

----------


## Lisa

:Big Grin:  Ja, straks ben je op je streefgewicht, voor zolang als dat duurt, en ga dan ff de verdere schade aan je lichaam na.
We spreken elkaar nog weleens op dit forum, denk ik.
Maargoed, doe je best en blijf lachen want dat ik ook gezond.
M.V.G. Lisa.  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

Dat dit soort producten alleen maar verkocht mogen worden als ze ook werken is een fabeltje.
Dergelijke producten mogen verkocht worden als ze geen aantoonbaar gevaar voor de gezondheid vormen.
Onschuldige placebos verkopen heeft de overheid geen bezwaar tegen.

----------


## Loes

:Smile:  Goedemiddag.

Nu, ik zat dit alles even te lezen, en geef Marie groot gelijk met wat zij zegd.
Placebo,s mogen altijd verkocht worden. Een hele goeie is dat.
Groeten van Loes  :Wink:

----------


## debie

> staat er op die site dat fructacid+ niet werkt? laat me niet lachen ik ben daardoor ongeveer 25 kilo kwijt. Dus mensen denk even na dit soort producten mogen alleen verkocht worden als ze ook werkelijk werken het werkt wel geloof me. ( ik ben er nog steeds bezig en moet nog ongeveer 5 kilo afvallen en dan ben ik er mee klaar ) 
> P.S.: sinds januari bezig met fructacid+



hoi, 
ik heb je bericht gelezen en wilde graag weten waar je die fructacid heb besteld ,want kan hem nergens vinden.alvast bedankt

----------


## snipper

Hoi debie,

Met het risico dat er weer eens iemand boos wordt omdat er iets negatiefs gezegd wordt over fructacid... Ik heb even een stukje tekst geknipt van de website van tros opgelicht --> http://tros.nl/index.php?id=1246

Hierin staat dat Befosan (het bedrijf dat fructacid verkoopt) heel vaak bij bestellingen wel het geld afschrijft maar de produkten vrijwel nooit bezord. En dat het ook bij de meesten niet werkt, omdat er totaal geen werkzame stoffen in zitten. Lees het maar eerst even voordat je iets gaat bestellen.




_Befosan: geen afslankmiddelen, maar gebakken lucht
In onze uitzending van 29 juni 2001 gingen we uitgebreid in op de praktijken van Befosan, een wereldwijd opererend postorderbedrijf in afslankproducten. De redactie ontving al vaak klachten van mensen die de met veel tam-tam aangeprezen wonderpilletjes van Befosan wel bestelden èn betaalden, maar nooit kregen. Degenen die ze wel kregen, klaagden vaak over het feit dat het beloofde verlies aan kilo's (tot wel 55 kilo!) helemaal niet tot stand kwam. 

Opgelicht?! nam de proef op de som en bestelde zelf meerdere malen pillen. En inderdaad: ons geld werd vlot afgeschreven, maar de pillen kwamen nooit. En toen we langs een andere weg wèl pillen in handen kregen en die in een laboratorium lieten testen, bleken ze voor het leeuwendeel te bestaan uit aspartaam, de stof waarvan doodgewone koffiezoetjes worden gemaakt. Onzinproducten dus. Befosan wilde niet voor de camera reageren, maar heeft ons wel uitgenodigd voor een 'ernstig gesprek' met hun advocaat. Dat willen we binnenkort graag voeren. We houden u op de hoogte.
_

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Snipper,

Petje af...héél goed gedaan!!!!  :Wink: 

Ik heb zelf ook al eens een slechte ervaring gehad met Befosan...idd;gebakken lucht..niets meer en niets minder!!!

Doe zo voort Snipperke!!! XXX

----------

